# 36" Repeat/8"Drop Match



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

It took me a while to figure this one out but if you did the math you realize that an 8" drop match does not divide evenly into a 36" repeat. When I first examined the paper I thought I had a 9" drop match which would make it a 4 panel sequence to get back to the original top. It didn't take long to figure out that I had a problem. Eventually I figured it out. An 8" drop match which finally repeated to the original top on the 2nd repeat......9 drops and 72" later! This was a first for me. To make things more complicated for myself, my layout worked best from right to left, which meant that the pattern was climbing instead of dropping. I haven't been this confounded since I hung a 54" vinyl that had a drop match pattern on the reverse side. The paper was Thibaut and had no indication on the label of the match or repeat. Some days are more challenging than others.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I've seen "Club" members bitch about that one, if I remember correctly it was posted by a lesser who apparently is the fan that the shiit always hits.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

My head is spinning and I didn't even try to figure it out.

However, back in the nineties I hung a pattern with 7 drops. I had to lay it out around the room to keep it straight. Can't remember what my waste was.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I've hung a couple like that recently. Always good to keep my brain moving. That there is a beautiful paper.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Underdog said:


> My head is spinning and I didn't even try to figure it out.
> 
> However, back in the nineties I hung a pattern with 7 drops. I had to lay it out around the room to keep it straight. Can't remember what my waste was.


What I finally figured out with 92" drops was that if I pulled the 3rd drop, then 2nd, then 1st, was that I could get 3 drops out of a double roll.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Gwarel said:


> What I finally figured out with 92" drops was that if I pulled the 3rd drop, then 2nd, then 1st, was that I could get 3 drops out of a double roll.


Well that would get perfect usage.

When I measure, I usually measure square feet liberally and divide by 22.
How about you?


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I use a drop count instead of sq ft.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gwarel said:


> I use a drop count instead of sq ft.


when HO's use sq ft calculators, I always know they have ordered the wrong amount.

drop & strip count is the only way we professionals do it accurately.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

daArch said:


> drop & strip count is the only way we professionals do it accurately.


 
ouch


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Underdog said:


> ouch


Lol.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)




----------

